# Cat pee problem!



## Vince&Dave (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi all - I'm desperate for any help (once again). I've two rescue cats Vince & Dave. We think they are father and son, aged about eight (vince) and five.

Where I live, they regularly go outdoors and love it. I live with about eight cats all about four doors away from each other. Vince is no doubt the toughest of all of them. He rarely fights, but can be quite intimidating to other cats.

The pair of them do regularly try and break into neighbours houses in search of food - they are both greedy. I've already had to replace a neighbour's electronic cat flap they broke, twice.

The latest problem is a new one, mainly caused by Vince. He has started just pee-ing everywhere and spraying in other people's houses. The final straw came when he sprayed in a neighbour's child's Wendy House, and then on the little girls dolls! Thankfully, her mum's a vets nurse and very understanding. 

They also go into other people's houses (those with cats) and mark territory inside, often spraying in their kitchens and on work surfaces, mainly I believe Vince - on one occasion in a neighbour's bed, which is just wrong.

This is really not fair on neighbours in the street and I would love to be able to put a stop to it. Any suggestions?

Both cats were nutured many years ago, so that's not the problem. I could obviously try and keep them in, but it's difficult, especially in the summer. Plus they do love going out, and on the whole are good. 

I am going to start putting the litter tray (which they rarely use when it's indoors) out, in the hope that may encourage them to use that - instead of neighbour's houses and their kids' dolls!! Any help really appreciated.

Thanks again,

Vince&Dave


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

Vince&Dave said:


> Hi all - I'm desperate for any help (once again). I've two rescue cats Vince & Dave. We think they are father and son, aged about eight (vince) and five.
> 
> Where I live, they regularly go outdoors and love it. I live with about eight cats all about four doors away from each other. Vince is no doubt the toughest of all of them. He rarely fights, but can be quite intimidating to other cats.
> 
> ...


Gosh sounds horrific! Its not a nice pickle to be in. Personally, I'd keep them in or cat proof your garden so that they can roam as i'd be mortified if my cats sprayed in other peoples houses... But you could try zyklene perhaps? Not sure it'd work in the instance. Or rescue remedy to try to calm them. Or buy all your neighbours feliway plug ins!!?? I really dont know what to suggest other than catproofing your garden?!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

I would say its up to the other people to keep their door/windows shut so they cant get in,also catflaps!!! they are only being cats at the end of the day


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> I would say its up to the other people to keep their door/windows shut so they cant get in,also catflaps!!! they are only being cats at the end of the day


I'm sorry but i disagree! No one should have to keep all their windows and doors shut (particularly in the summer) just because someones cat MIGHT pee in their house!! Are you suggesting that just because someone has their window open that its their fault they've got cat pee/spray all over their bed for example?? And as the OP has already pointed out, her two cats have broken into peoples house via catflaps that were locked and she has thoughtfully/kindly replaced them!

And not ALL cats spray - so they're not just being cats! Spraying is an upsetting thing for all who are affected as its such a hard habit to break. And I for one am glad that the OP is trying to find a solution for her two cats...


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Are they neutered? Seems an obvious question but......

I agree, I would not want a cat coming into my property and spraying.

As suggested you could cat proof your garden. You could keep them as indoor cats (probably not an easy option given their age).

It seems as though this is a change of behavior - could there be any reason? Bully incomer cat? Stress because of change of circumstances? Female on heat cat?

Have you tried Feliway in your home? This might alleviate stress.

Have you tried Cat Attract Litte in your litter boxes (not convinced that thiswould stop spraying).

Have they been wormed? Might account for need for eating/greediness?


----------



## Vince&Dave (Nov 25, 2009)

thanks for the suggestions. I'll try the sprays in the house. just a nightmare. my cats aren't stressed at all. they're just bad! cant do anything about the garden - very low fences. & i cant keep them in, they just go mad. thinking of seeing a cat whisper type? any suggestions?


----------



## Vince&Dave (Nov 25, 2009)

The other problem I have is they are spraying in other peoples' houses who have cats - so I couldn't ask them to use any plug-ins. And the neighbour's kids toys they are spraying on, and her wendy house, and her sand-pit, and her paddling pool, are all in her back garden, so again, couldn't use plug ins to stop them. Help - really struggling here. Thankfully have understanding neighbours, but that can only be for so long. One, a few houses up, came around with Vince's snap-on collar - so now he's even leaving evidence!!


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

Vince&Dave said:


> The other problem I have is they are spraying in other peoples' houses who have cats - so I couldn't ask them to use any plug-ins. And the neighbour's kids toys they are spraying on, and her wendy house, and her sand-pit, and her paddling pool, are all in her back garden, so again, couldn't use plug ins to stop them. Help - really struggling here. Thankfully have understanding neighbours, but that can only be for so long. One, a few houses up, came around with Vince's snap-on collar - so now he's even leaving evidence!!


You could build a large run for them in the garden so they are contained or cat-proof your garden, even with low fences... personally i think this is the only option other than to keep them in. I'd also speak to the vets to see if they can recommend anything.


----------



## Vince&Dave (Nov 25, 2009)

The Twins said:


> You could build a large run for them in the garden so they are contained or cat-proof your garden, even with low fences... personally i think this is the only option other than to keep them in. I'd also speak to the vets to see if they can recommend anything.


Thanks for the advice - to be honest, I just cant do the run thing. They'll break out, that's just what they are like. And I'm sorry to sound negative, but I'm not keeping them in, they'll climb out of windows (any floor!) and just go mental.

Anyone at all out there know of a cat shrink (I live in South West, Cotswolds) who may be able to offer some advice?

This is a relatively knew thing. We've been in the house for about three years and they've (although I'm convinced it's just Vince) never done this before - just really this summer. There are loads of cats around the neighbourhood, but my two are top dogs and it seems they just want to mark everywhere they go - even if it means other peoples' kitchens, bedrooms, Wendy Houses, sandpits, doll boxes, washing baskets......... the list goes on & on.

DOn't get me wrong - they are cute.


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm really not sure what else to suggest - there isnt a lot more you can do to be honest and i dont think a cat 'shrink' will be able to do anything either. 

Have you had them checked by the vets in case the sudden change is to do with urinary problems?


----------



## Vince&Dave (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't know what to do either. They're just bad to the bone. I don't think they have any urinary problems. You've got to know them really, just think they rule the roost and every house belongs to them. I'll try shifting their litter around the garden and maybe getting a few more trays. Vince actually sprayed on my girlfriend the other day (admittedly, that was quite funny). She was on her knees planting in the garden and he just pee'd on her! He just doesn't care.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

look at "purrfect" fencing they would never get out of this,its almost invisable to neighbours and easy to install


----------

